# Topics > Robotics > Robotic development platforms >  Beagle Bone Black

## Airicist

beagleboard.org/BLACK

youtube.com/jadonk

facebook.com/beagleboard

twitter.com/beagleboardorg

----------


## Airicist

Getting Started with the Beagle Bone Black 

Published on Jan 12, 2014




> Ben tries out the Beagle Bone Black and shows you what he learns along the way. He shows how to get it set up, three ways to connect to it, and tries out a cool LCD cape. By the time he's done experimenting, he's got an idea for how he'll use the Beagle Bone Black in a future project.
> 
> Ben takes his use of 3D printers to the next level and tries 3D scanning. He attempts to scan a variety of objects with the Cubify Sense 3D scanner to discover how to get the most out of the device and to create the best prints possible. Ben shows you how to build a rotational device for the scanner and shares what he learns about 3D scanning along the way.

----------


## Airicist

Building Amazing Robots with the BeagleBone Black 

Published on Jan 21, 2015




> Originally aired June 26, 2014. The price of do-it-yourself pieces in the electronics space has dropped to a point where anyone can build amazing robots for a very low investment. However, many need help to get started. This webcast provides both motivation and direction that begins with the unpacking of the BeagleBone Black, the brain of the system, and continues all the way through adding hardware to provide a fully functional, walking, talking, listening, seeing robot. We'll also touch on advanced topics, such as how to communicate with your robots wirelessly and how to add GPS. Then, you'll learn how to integrate all of this functionality so that you can construct impressive robotics projects that can roll, walk, sail, fly, and explore under the water.
> 
> About Richard Grimmett
> 
> Richard Grimmett has always been fascinated by computers and electronics from his very first programming project that used Fortran on punch cards. He has a Bachelor's and Master's degree in Electrical Engineering and a PhD in Leadership Studies. He also has 26 years of experience in the Radar and Telecommunications industries, and even has one of the original brick phones. He now teaches Computer Science and Electrical Engineering at Brigham Young University - Idaho where his office is filled with many of his robotics projects.

----------

